# Cornea ulcer and heart issues



## kstdennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Im new here but would like some advice.. I have a 12 year old chi who has an eye ulcer that wont heal.. Has been to vets numerious times and tried antibiotics etc.. Vet recomends removal. The problem is she has been having a hard time breathing at night and was randomly peeing on the floor so we did an xray and found an enlarged heart.. My question is now do i put her thru the eye removal with her heart like this at her age? Any experience with either situations? Her eye is very painful so I need to make a descision soon.. Ughhh we love her very much!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that your chi is in pain. My little chi x had a chronic ulcer on his eye at about the same age. As a last ditch effort before removing his eye the vet sewed his eye shut ( with a button!!) for 6 weeks. His eye healed and he never had a recurrence of the ulcer in the 6 years that he lived after the procedure.


----------



## kstdennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow! Really?! Ive never heard of sewing it shut.. So she lived to be 18?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That may be a solution, since the corneal ulcer is irritated every time the eye blinks. They are very painful, as you mentioned. If the dog is not in heart failure, then a little bit of anesthesia should be tolerated OK. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I would take her to an Ophthalmologist ASAP..if you go to a teaching hospital there will also be a cardiologist on staff..I have chis with ocular problems and cardiac problems and the care from specialists is the way to go. corneal ulcers are very painful, hope you get some solutions quickly for her.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

kstdennis said:


> Wow! Really?! Ive never heard of sewing it shut.. So she lived to be 18?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, he was just shy of his 18th birthday when we lost him.


----------



## kstdennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone.. She is on meds for the heart and we are trying a new antibiotic which seems tonight to b helping slightly.. Fingers are crossed.. I will b calling a specialist tomorrow.. To get a 2nd opinion on her eye..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

